# Craftmate (et al) 330 Help for Newbie?



## dog1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi all:
I've just set up a 'Craftmate' 330 A3 plotter/cutter. This is also know as the CUTOK DC330 and probably some other names. The constant is the '330' bit. 

Am using CUTOK v.2 software to both print and cut the design (which are test designs from the software package itself).

My problem is registration. Even though I use the laser alignment feature to make sure the page is level and starting at the correct point, the unit always cuts about an inch or so too low. I.e., an inch or so beneath the printed image. 

Also (and I'm not sure if this is wrong or not), the laser overshoots the left-hand registration mark (a straight line) and so I am aligning by using the grid lines on the carrier as a reference - make sense? lol.

Anyways, I don't have a user manual for the cutter and can't find one. Anyone here have a similar machine/software and have any ideas as to what I might be doing wrong? All help/suggestions gratefully received.
Thanks in advance and cheers!


----------



## BaiCam (Sep 24, 2007)

If you purchased it from the company that sells the CraftMate (www.craftmate.co.uk) you would get support for this and other questions, I guess that is not so?

You can still get help from them though by buying the support package on the website.

Also there is another low cost cutter on the market called the Black Cat Cougar that does print and cut.


----------



## printnet (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the same problem in using CUTOK DC330 aka CRAFTMATE A3 330.
I cant configure the right allignment when printing and cutting.I tried to adjust the setting.It works for a while but still as a millimeter difference.Can someonne help us about this matter?Please


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

same problem here


----------



## decortuning (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello

I managed to solve that problem
Only cut with corel draw, and before cut, I go to the layout tab, and change the first item do costum.

Then [after a dozen tries] I found the correct X and Y value for the position setup.

As I have the Portuguese corel, I don't now the exact names for the setup, but later I can post some pictures and values if you want.

Now it is working fine. Although, I can only do contour cutting. All the other attempts to cut more complex thing here a disappointed disaster.

I still don't know if it is driver issue ou just a hardware malfunction.

Regards

Pedro


----------



## tycoon--tr (Oct 3, 2020)

decortuning said:


> Hello
> 
> I managed to solve that problem
> Only cut with corel draw, and before cut, I go to the layout tab, and change the first item do costum.
> ...



Hello please can you describe with details how to solved this problem. Thank you.


----------

